# Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Filmkritik zum aberwitzigen Weltraum-Action-Spaß



## CarolaHo (24. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Filmkritik zum aberwitzigen Weltraum-Action-Spaß* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Filmkritik zum aberwitzigen Weltraum-Action-Spaß*


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2017)

Ich freu mich tierisch auf den Film.  Und insbesondere irgendwie auf Baby Groot.  Ich fand den schon in den Trailern zum brüllen.


----------



## EinPixel (24. April 2017)

und schon habe ich  mal wieder "Hooked on a Feeling" im Kopf... Danke dafür 

Freu mich schon wie ein Kind auf den Film. Ich hoffe dass auch die Hintergrundbilder wieder so schön gezeichnet werden wie im ersten Teil... Auch wenn es für Viele wohl relativ unwichtig ist: die (Wltraum-) Kulisse war einfach nur großartig.


----------



## Frullo (25. April 2017)

So - Kinoabend am Samstag mit der Familie ist gebucht


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. April 2017)

Der erste Teil war wirklich klasse. Kulisse, Requisiten, Special FX, Schauspieler, Handlung, Dialoge, Kamera, Regie -- das hat gepaßt. Der beste Superheldenfilm des Jahres!


----------



## Cicero (25. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> So - Kinoabend am Samstag mit der Familie ist gebucht



Jup. Auch wenn das mittlerweile ein verdammt teure Angelegenheit wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (25. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Der erste Teil war wirklich klasse. Kulisse, Requisiten, Special FX, Schauspieler, Handlung, Dialoge, Kamera, Regie -- das hat gepaßt. Der beste Superheldenfilm des Jahres!



Hm, vielleicht genau deswegen: Weil er sich - zumindest für mich - nicht wie ein Superheldenfilm anfühlt. Vielmehr wie eine gelungene Kreuzung aus "Star Wars" und "Serenity".


----------

